# Old Watch Sunday (Made Before 2000)



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this overnight...

*Omega Seamaster 200m, cal 1011 23 Jewels, circa 1992*.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Another Omega 1970s seamaster CAL 1012 Auto big old bugger is this one.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Omega f300Hz Seamaster.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It will have to be this one, as I am still testing it.

*Omega Seamaster 600, cal.601 17 Jewels, 1966*










Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That went well.:no: :blush:

Later,

William


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

This oldrotary for the moment


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> That went well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorted, don't know what happened there as it seems that gregory had the same problem :huh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Omega Speedmaster MkII from 1969


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Breitling 'Shark' circa 1990


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Still wearing my recent arrival - 1976 Seiko 6139.........


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Omega SMP this morning










Christening later so will swap to Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This 1957 Bulova...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Alexus said:


> This 1957 Bulova...


Superb Alexus :yes:


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

JoT said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > That went well.
> ...


Don't tell me, it repeat posted a few times?

It didn't even show up as shown once this end hahaha!! Technology... bah!!!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I dug this out yesterday afternoon with a view to selling it but immediately noticed that the original bracelet has faded in a very peculiar way. Half of it is now a completely different colour to the other half







So I put it on a leather strap and think it looks so much nicer that I'm going to keep it after all.

*Zodiac circa. 1970's*










It's nearly as much fun listening to this watch as it is looking at it. The ETA-based Zodiac cal. 101 is a 36,000 bph movement, twice as fast as many movements of the period and gives the second hand an almost Accurutron-smooth sweep.

*Zodiac cal. 101*


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This one is my oldest, as it dates from 1917!




















​


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with this one...

*Rotary ETA 900 17 Jewels, circa 1940s/50s?*

*
*


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Accutron 214 today.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Wearing this overnight...
> 
> *Omega Seamaster 200m, cal 1011 23 Jewels, circa 1992*.


I get half a mongrel :drool: every time you post a picture of this sweetheart, Mac - if you ever feel you need to let it go............ :clap:


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

J W Benson London one of Friday's purchases running a little fast


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Type 1,factory 53.

All have a lovely Sunday.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

No idea how old this is but I guess it is pre 2000










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Another '69 Speedmaster here


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

chris l said:


> This one is my oldest, as it dates from 1917!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrific - and a case where the personalised engraving increases the value and interest rather than diminishing it.

1964 Garrard for me:


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

From the late 40's Gruen.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Something simple today










Seiko 17 jewel hand wind 6602-1990

and yes, the winder is out to set the hands


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

New arrival yesterday - Aquastar Seatime from the early '70s


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

As it's rather warm I decided it had to be an all metal day.

Fightmaster 911 from 1971


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Still have this (1985)one on


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Must take some better pics of this one, late 70's Tudor:


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

This one today


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Not an oldie, but it's on the sales forum so I'd better make the most of it before it gets snapped up. :sadwalk:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> No idea how old this is but I guess it is pre 2000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, by the style of the logo & `Swiss Made` rather then `Foriegn Made`I`d say possibly 1940s, if you decide to let it go you know who to call


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

1970s Bradley Mickey Mouse Watch. One jewel mechanical swiss movement. Keeps good time considering!

[IMG alt="3849212974_9c34b92f02.jpg...ickr.com/3583/3849212974_9c34b92f02.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I only have this terrible picture but still


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wore this earlier...

*"Services"* *Transport**`Foreign Made`(A.R.P.) circa late 1930s*.










Now wearing these...

*Services** Aerist (Foreign Made) circa late 1940s/early 50s*.


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Now wearing these...
> 
> *Services** Aerist (Foreign Made) circa late 1940s/early 50s*.


Lovely Services - I must admit that you are responsible for my interest in these. :drool:

Have you re-lumed the dial on the Aerist on the right? The colour looks rather bright. 

Cheers,

BB


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Barrow Boy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Now wearing these...
> ...


They are rather nice, as to the lume, I`ve not touched it but I have seen a few like this. I gather from Steve Burrage that the lume on the numerals has come off leaving just the base.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

MarkDavey said:


> New arrival yesterday - Aquastar Seatime from the early '70s


 :notworthy: What a picture! B)

I want it back now :sadwalk:


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Barrow Boy said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


My mistake.... it is amazing how you can get to 2pm on a Sunday afternoon without waking up. Guess if I was doing something instead of just watching us win the ashes then I might have been more with it. :bangin:

The dial looks great - I love filled in numerals like that - but did not know that was because the lume had come off. I assumed that it had just burned out. What I meant to ask about was the hands. Did you re-lume them? :blush:

Cheers,

BB


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Speaking of lumed (in this case dirty) dials, smaller watches and leather I thought I would switch to this:










BB


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > No idea how old this is but I guess it is pre 2000
> ...


Thanks for the info, it was seeing you post oldies each week that got me curious & gave me an itch I had to scratch, saying that though it just doesn't float my boat :no: I'll drop you a PM later

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Just sneaking these very Q&D's taken via low energy lighting in my kitchen so absolute [email protected] pics but you get the idea...

Circa 1970 *Doxa SUB300T Professional* :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Just perfect Stu. I'm a big fan of these. :drool:

Looks to be in fantastic condition too.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

1960s NOS Juvenia Electric with landeron 4750 movement on original strap.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

"Lovely Services - I must admit that you are responsible for my interest in these.









Have you re-lumed the dial on the Aerist on the right? The colour looks rather bright.









Cheers,

BB"

"They are rather nice, as to the lume, I`ve not touched it but I have seen a few like this. I gather from Steve Burrage that the lume on the numerals has come off leaving just the base."

Mac

"My mistake.... it is amazing how you can get to 2pm on a Sunday afternoon without waking up. Guess if I was doing something instead of just watching us win the ashes then I might have been more with it.









The dial looks great - I love filled in numerals like that - but did not know that was because the lume had come off. I assumed that it had just burned out. What I meant to ask about was the hands. Did you re-lume them?









Cheers"

BB

Thanks, I meant the hands when I said "as to the lume, I`ve not touched it but I have seen a few like this."

BTW sorry if this post is difficult to read but I`m at work & the new forum dosesnt seem to work properly here









Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I`m considering trying to tone down the hands using tea









I had to put this in a new post as due to the afore mentioned difficulty using the forum at work I couldn`t edit my previous post


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

"Very nice, by the style of the logo & `Swiss Made` rather then `Foriegn Made`I`d say possibly 1940s, if you decide to let it go you know who to call "

Mac.

"Thanks for the info, it was seeing you post oldies each week that got me curious & gave me an itch I had to scratch, saying that though it just doesn't float my boat







I'll drop you a PM later

Cheers

Andrew"

I`ll be waiting


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

"I get half a mongrel







every time you post a picture of this sweetheart, Mac - if you ever feel you need to let it go............







"

Thanks but don`t hold your breath, I`m far too fond of it to let it go


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Just sneaking these very Q&D's taken via low energy lighting in my kitchen so absolute [email protected] pics but you get the idea...
> 
> Circa 1970 *Doxa SUB300T Professional* :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


It's nice to see a Doxa appreciated for once in a while. That's what I like about RLT, even my Red Rekord is tolerated. Not that it's as nice as the Doxa. :wink1:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks but don`t hold your breath, I`m far too fond of it to let it go


I somehow knew you were going to say that...... :crybaby:


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I forgot to mention that I`m considering trying to tone down the hands using tea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just try to brush it on you mean? I have never done anything like that but I have immersed radium hands in water to get the lume off and it came off very easily so it would pay to be very careful*. Granted, I have only done it with hands where the lume was coming off already so your hands might be very different.

One thought I had was that the difference in colour might be due to an old layer of varnish on the dial that was not on the hands. Thinking along those lines maybe a very small amount of wood stain would be better than tea? There are probably other people on here with much better ideas though.

If you try please let me know how it goes.

Cheers,

BB

* The immersion in water was more to control the radium than anything else. Breathing radium dust is not recommended.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

this sicura chrono 1967


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> It's nice to see a Doxa appreciated for once in a while. That's what I like about RLT, even my Red Rekord is tolerated. Not that it's as nice as the Doxa. :wink1:


Now then Stan, you know the Red Rekord isn`t tolerated on RLT









It`s revered!! :notworthy:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Barrow Boy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to mention that I`m considering trying to tone down the hands using tea
> ...


I wasn`t thinking of immersion more like gentle brushing with a cotton bud but admittedly the radium problem & the risk of the lume falling out have so far put me off trying


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Barrow Boy said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I don't blame you at all. It is not as if the hands look bad or anything - just a little different to the lume on the dial. Probably best to just leave it alone unless some of the lume starts falling off. The watch is far to nice to chance any damage let alone the radium issue.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Barrow Boy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Barrow Boy said:
> ...


The contrast between hands & dial looks worse in the photos then reality


----------

